# M5's Gone (Never Forgotten) & Replaced With????



## W7 PMC

The M5 went on Tuesday after a mad flurry of sales activity & it actually sold for above my revised asking price due to the sudden increased interest it got.

Was the most sad i've ever been watching it drive away but kept thinking of the costs i'd now be saving so after 3 days i think i'm now happy with my decision.

Mad week really, trying to decide what to buy with so many factors to consider & actually thought briefly about taking a 2yr contract hire on a brand spanking new Black A6 2.0TDi S-Line for just under Â£300 per month which included both years RFLs & with a reasonable mileage allowance, however even though i planned to let Judith use the car for the 2nd year of the lease, i just found it hard to really like the car.

Decided today though after much haggling that i would re-join the Audi Marque & have confirmed my purchase on a Silver 2004 Audi A8 4.2 Quattro. The car is meant to be in Mint condition with 30K miles & has been owned by a lets say enthusiastic A8 owner (hence its showroom condition). This A8 has every option that Audi offered in 2004, including TV Function, DVD Widescreen Navigation with 2006/7 TMC, Bose Surround Sound, Electric Rear & Side Window Blinds, Fingerprint Start, Heated/Ventilated seats with Massage (looking forward to that), 20" 9 Spoke Wheels, Self Closing Doors, Auto Boot Open/Close & a host of other goodies i've forgotten already. The list price paid by the current owner when new in Summer 2004 was (wait for this) Â£83500  & i'm paying 30% of that price  (nice when depreciation can work the other way for a change). My head tells me it's lost the bulk of it's money & as long as i look after it i should be able to sell in around 12mths with minimal further depreciation as the new A8 is not expected until 2010 at the earliest.

I know the A8 is a bit Marmite (you either love it or hate it) but i've always loved the big Audi's & they're an absolute dream to drive & with the same weight as the class of car below (A6's) due to their Aluminium Spaceframe chassis etc. they're actually only 1780KG which is lighter than my previous M5 & previous RS6 & even with the big V8 it will still return 10-15MPG more than the M5 (that will be nice).

So i went a little left field in the end from my replacement car thoughts & suggestions before Xmas, but i feel i got an excellent car for a low price & will enjoy lolloping around for 6-12mths in comfort & reserve hooning for the A8's replacement when that comes.

I'll post some piccies in a couple of weeks when i collect the car.


----------



## NickP

Nice Car 

Who was the quote for the A6 with Paul?


----------



## garyc

That's the age to buy cars like that. Hope there is enough room for the 3 of you in there. :wink:

I always preferred the A8 to A6. A 4.2 tdi would have been perfect. But then again so would another 535d.

Look forward to the almost inevitable next 'What new car?' thread in 12 weeks time. :wink:

Surprised the M5 suddenly went for more wonga than expected, given the plethora of M5s around, plus the time of year. But you seem to be lucky like that.


----------



## Toshiba

Thats a lot of car for 25K 8) 
Enjoy.


----------



## W7 PMC

NickP said:


> Nice Car
> 
> Who was the quote for the A6 with Paul?


Audi are doing it directly for Â£294 a month (through main dealers), but on-line i found loadsa companies doing the same deal for slightly less Â£Â£'s.

Linky: http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/s ... &x=85&y=14


----------



## BAMTT

Nice car I sat in one a year or so ago and it felt sooo classy inside, cool car 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> That's the age to buy cars like that. Hope there is enough room for the 3 of you in there. :wink:
> 
> I always preferred the A8 to A6. A 4.2 tdi would have been perfect. But then again so would another 535d.
> 
> Look forward to the almost inevitable next 'What new car?' thread in 12 weeks time. :wink:
> 
> Surprised the M5 suddenly went for more wonga than expected, given the plethora of M5s around, plus the time of year. But you seem to be lucky like that.


It was purely luck Gary. Basically before Xmas i advertised the car for Â£52000 & got a few offers around Â£50K & a few cheely ones at Â£48K (including BMW Central Purchasing), then re-advertised at just under Â£50K mid-Jan & again got offers of Â£48K-49K but wanted to hold out for more. Offers dried up & i dropped the price again to Â£48.5K, then all the cars in the high 40's but with lower spec than mine got snapped up quickly so i think for a few days my M5 was by far the best spec & cheapest available in the country, so suddenly everyone wanted my car. It sold for Â£49600 in the end on Tuesday & the guy turned up with the money & took the car their & then (good job i put the cherished plate on retention in December).

I was of course totally un-prepared so had to rent a Mondeo from Enterprise this week as i had work commitments in the Midlands & in London so needed transport.

Best part is 95% of the time their will only be me in the car so common sense says a smaller car would do however what swung it was viewing a couple of 330d Sport Coupes & seeing them at 2-3yrs old with low spec, 30K ish miles & around the same sort of money at which point it became a no brainer & as said i've always loved the A8.


----------



## jampott

I liked the A8, but its more "comfortable" than "hooligan" - I was happy to get back into the S4 again.

Paul, you could have bought my Avant for aroun Â£23k


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> I liked the A8, but its more "comfortable" than "hooligan" - I was happy to get back into the S4 again.
> 
> Paul, you could have bought my Avant for aroun Â£23k


Yes but i don't want an Avant, it's full of dog hair & as you've declared you're a hooligan, i'm not sure it's the car for me :lol:

I'm happy to NOT be a hooligan for a while & enjoy cruising around in comfort & security. Also the A8 4.2 houses the same engine as your S4 with the same weight & similar performance figures stock so i'm happy.


----------



## W7 PMC

Forgot to mention that this car also has the 5yr/75000 mile Service & Maintenance package, so no Service costs or consumable costs (excluidng tyres) for the time i own it & it also has brand new rubber all round.

My final surprise was last night when i rang my current insurers for a quote. Basically although i'd cancelled the M5 policy on Tuesday, because it takes 10days to process it meant i could cancel the cancel & just do a change of vehicle. The figures were a surprise.

I had 6mths left on the M5 policy which i'd paid up for in advance last year when the policy was taken out in July so to change to the A8 for the balance of the policy (6 mths) i actually get a Â£300 refund which in turn works out at just over Â£400 for an annual policy against Â£1000 for the M5. I knew the A8 would be cheaper than the M5, but never thought it would be SO much cheaper.

Lets hope when i see the A8 tomorrow that it's all i hope it is.

Taken an option on a W12 6.0L as well, just in case the 4.2 is not spot on (although i expect it to be perfect).


----------



## jbell

Good choice IMO, my neighbour has an identical car and loves it, says it is the best car he has ever had and considering he had an Aston Vanquish :twisted: and DB7 Vantage :twisted: before that's saying something.

They are superb cars and great to look at, with so many toys to play with I'm sure you will be happy.

If you want to see a W12 in action go and hire the Transporter 2 on DVD.


----------



## TTwiggy

From Northampton by any chance?...

might have found it - looks very nice! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

TTwiggy said:


> From Northampton by any chance?...
> 
> might have found it - looks very nice! :wink:


Nope, it's a structured deal my local Audi dealer has crafted. Basically another of their regular customers has just ordered a new RS4 Saloon, however it won't arrive until May. He has this A8 which he bought from the Dealer Principal when the car was 4mths old (can't believe this will be the 4th Dealer Principal car i've bought).

To get his A8 off him now, the dealer has had to lend this guys wife an old A3 for 4 months (the A8 onwer has a pick-up as his daily runner), so this means i can buy the A8 straight away assuming it's in showroom condition which i'll know tomorrow when i go to view it.


----------



## TTwiggy

W7 PMC said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Northampton by any chance?...
> 
> might have found it - looks very nice! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's a structured deal my local Audi dealer has crafted. Basically another of their regular customers has just ordered a new RS4 Saloon, however it won't arrive until May. He has this A8 which he bought from the Dealer Principal when the car was 4mths old (can't believe this will be the 4th Dealer Principal car i've bought).
> 
> To get his A8 off him now, the dealer has had to lend this guys wife an old A3 for 4 months (the A8 onwer has a pick-up as his daily runner), so this means i can buy the A8 straight away assuming it's in showroom condition which i'll know tomorrow when i go to view it.
Click to expand...

ah! Nice one... there were two that matched what you were buying on the apporoved used site - 1 silver, 1 black - I thought I'd done some good detective work!


----------



## W7 PMC

TTwiggy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Northampton by any chance?...
> 
> might have found it - looks very nice! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's a structured deal my local Audi dealer has crafted. Basically another of their regular customers has just ordered a new RS4 Saloon, however it won't arrive until May. He has this A8 which he bought from the Dealer Principal when the car was 4mths old (can't believe this will be the 4th Dealer Principal car i've bought).
> 
> To get his A8 off him now, the dealer has had to lend this guys wife an old A3 for 4 months (the A8 onwer has a pick-up as his daily runner), so this means i can buy the A8 straight away assuming it's in showroom condition which i'll know tomorrow when i go to view it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah! Nice one... there were two that matched what you were buying on the apporoved used site - 1 silver, 1 black - I thought I'd done some good detective work!
Click to expand...

I'm sure i'll have scanned the ones you mean at some point this week. Spent a good few hours investigating most on the Audi site between Â£25K & Â£35K.


----------



## HighTT

I was given an A8 as a courtesy car when I jokingly refused the dealer's A2;
very nice, very sofisticated,very quiet .......

....... altogether far too grown-up for me :lol:


----------



## Carlos

I love the A8, and for that kind of money it is a total bargain. It's easily the best looking large saloon, and I also prefer it to any of the saloons in the Audi range. Fantastic taut exterior and just about the best interior that money can buy.

Normally I'm a big estate fan, but the boot on these is so large that it's not necessary, unless you have dogs.


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> I love the A8, and for that kind of money it is a total bargain. It's easily the best looking large saloon, and I also prefer it to any of the saloons in the Audi range. Fantastic taut exterior and just about the best interior that money can buy.
> 
> Normally I'm a big estate fan, but the boot on these is so large that it's not necessary, unless you have dogs.


Cheers Carl.

Does this mean i chose right & made a sensible move for the time being??

My overall concern when looking at cars in the Â£20K-Â£25K bracket was that almost anything i bought would leave me wanting & feel like a huge step backwards. The A8 in the end was by far the best compromise & assuming it's perfect when i see it later today, i'm actually excited about the prospect of owning one for a year or so.


----------



## BAMTT

W7 PMC said:


> i'm actually excited about the prospect of owning one for a *year or so.*


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hannibal

BAMTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm actually excited about the prospect of owning one for a *year or so.*
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

I could swear blind that when I asked you about the M5 sale a few weeks back you had decided to 'hang onto it for a bit' I didn't realise a 'bit' was 3 weeks! Hope the A8's as described - it sounds nice. It's got me thinking about swapping mine again....although I keep telling myself I'll keep it for longer as I've taken the depreciation hit!

H


----------



## W7 PMC

Hannibal said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm actually excited about the prospect of owning one for a *year or so.*
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could swear blind that when I asked you about the M5 sale a few weeks back you had decided to 'hang onto it for a bit' I didn't realise a 'bit' was 3 weeks! Hope the A8's as described - it sounds nice. It's got me thinking about swapping mine again....although I keep telling myself I'll keep it for longer as I've taken the depreciation hit!
> 
> H
Click to expand...

I sort of had decided but the missus has finally confirmed she's finishing work so in the end i got a good enough offer & let the M5 go. Am still a little sad, but am looking forward to the new A8 & it was spot on so she's been bought.

Pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## Carlos

W7 PMC said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the A8...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Carl.
> 
> Does this mean i chose right & made a sensible move for the time being??
> 
> My overall concern when looking at cars in the Â£20K-Â£25K bracket was that almost anything i bought would leave me wanting & feel like a huge step backwards. The A8 in the end was by far the best compromise & assuming it's perfect when i see it later today, i'm actually excited about the prospect of owning one for a year or so.
Click to expand...

It's hard to think of any other car that would provide the overall experience on a par with the M5 (ok not the outright performance) for Â£25k. It made my ears prick up, my concern would be the size of it, fitting into the garage, parking spaces etc, but that is a personal thing. You've done the big saloon before so have those bases covered.


----------



## BAMTT

So how is it ? and







particularly the interior 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

BAMTT said:


> So how is it ? and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> particularly the interior 8)


Only collect it on Saturday. Went over to the dealers on Saturday to check it over & it was spot-on, perfect even. However i'm in Boston all this week so can only collect on Saturday.

Me thinks all the toys are going to take a good few hours over the weekend to set-up. I'll take some piccies sometime over the weekend & post a link on this thread.

Have to say i am excited & feel i've made the right choice.

Carl, the size will be a bit of an issue but it will fit in my garage easily & the mirrors fold in :lol: Seriously though it should not be a problem as i don't park in multi story car parks & don't park in airports like i used to have to last year. They are not quite as big as they look & lighter than any other car in the class with the posisble exception of the New Jag, as the A8 has the Aluminium Space Frame & body components so it's 50KG lighter than the M5 & 80KG lighter than the RS6.


----------



## W7 PMC

Just got a copy of the A8 2004 Price list & according to that, the list price of the options fitted to the car i've bought is Â£16715 (& a couple of other options i was not 100% sure if the car has fitted so that could add another Â£2.5K if present)  which makes the total OTR price in May 2004 Â£72690 

Me thinks i may have bagged a bargain as that's over 66% depreciation in 32months (OUCH). I just hope it stops freefalling now


----------



## scott-tt225

Where are the photos???


----------



## Hannibal

Paul,

You'll have to let me know which dealer you've used, I've found all the ones I used so far to be a bit crap - sounds like you've got a good deal.

Cheers

H


----------



## W7 PMC

scott-tt225 said:


> Where are the photos???


I pick it up on Saturday


----------



## W7 PMC

Hannibal said:


> Paul,
> 
> You'll have to let me know which dealer you've used, I've found all the ones I used so far to be a bit crap - sounds like you've got a good deal.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Preston Audi. I can only endorse that they've in the main looked after me very well. I've bought 2 (now 3) of the DP's cars & this will be the 5th car in total i've bought off them. TBH i think it's more about the individual relationships which for me are excellent with the Sales, Warranty & Service Dept. (in the main).


----------



## Naresh

Mate - you've got me thinking now about getting an A8 over the 530d M or even A6. Are there any drawbacks of buying the big Audi? Is it any more expensive to maintain than a TT then? I saw a couple of them in Auto trader going for around Â£26k fully loaded with sat nav, TV, self-closing doors, finger-print recognition etc etc..............and that interior is to die for!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

Naresh said:


> Mate - you've got me thinking now about getting an A8 over the 530d M or even A6. Are there any drawbacks of buying the big Audi? Is it any more expensive to maintain than a TT then? I saw a couple of them in Auto trader going for around Â£26k fully loaded with sat nav, TV, self-closing doors, finger-print recognition etc etc..............and that interior is to die for!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Not that i can think of. Many have the 5yr/75000 mile service & maintenance plan so no servicing costs or wear & tear items for that period (excludes tyres). To me that makes it virtually free to maintain. The petrol models return good MPG as the car is very light for it's size & no heavier than an equivalent 5 Series or A6.

The 3.0TDi is a little under powered for the size of car but any other engine & you'll be laughing.

What's even more amusing is 2 folk i work with who are looking to change have A8's on their Radar & will now be looking very closely at these. Perhaps over the next few weeks demand will out-strip supply :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Paul why not sell it befor you buy it. and cut out the middleman.   

P.s we would be able to keep up with what you car you were driving.
Bet Josh wonders who is coming on the drive. :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

GRANNY said:


> Paul why not sell it befor you buy it. and cut out the middleman.
> 
> P.s we would be able to keep up with what you car you were driving.
> Bet Josh wonders who is coming on the drive. :roll:


Good idea although in practice it would probably be costly :lol:

I think Josh has resigned himself to the fact that no matter what daddy drives, it's always more fun going out in daddies car than mummys car. He always says broom broom when i'm driving 

I guess i just get bored easily with cars. It's an expensive addiction but as my circumstances keep changing, i need to alter my car requirements to satisfy the changes.

When i retire i should be able to own & keep a car for many years, assuming something exciting enough exists in 2035 :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Wooooooooooooow flying pigs.
That's what robert say's, so sorry heard it all befor. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

GRANNY said:


> Wooooooooooooow flying pigs.
> That's what robert say's, so sorry heard it all befor. :lol:


Very true. One day i'll grow up & come to my senses but i'm not quite ready yet. Got 28yrs to decided what to do :lol:


----------



## jampott

When do you pick it up, Paul?


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> When do you pick it up, Paul?


On Saturday mate. Can't you read?? :lol:

Only keep saying as folk are saying where are the photos etc.


----------



## jampott

Sunday?


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Sunday?


SATURDAY (in a shouty stylie) 

Have you got a confirmed delivery date for the R8 yet??


----------



## Carlos

And...?


----------



## Hannibal

Carlos said:


> And...?


Either it's so good he's out driving it, or he's found a lemon and is waiting for Audi Assist....my money's on the former....

...And I'll be having a scout around autotrader when I get home too....

H

P.S. Which dealer do you use Paul?


----------



## W7 PMC

Decided to wait until today as i drove it down to Camberley this morning so wanted a proper drive before passing comment.

Basically i think it's an awesome car & can't rave about it enough. I've got myself a peach at an almost bargain price, just so much car for the money.

It's quick but not insane, i managed a solid 26MPG at an almost total average speed of 85MPH (left very early this morning). The adaptive cruise is an excellent toy & leeds one to a much more relaxing drive.

I'll do a proper write up when i get home at the end of the week & i'll post some piccies, but bottom line is i'm over the moon.

Ps. Its even got a heated steering wheel 8) , plus Bose Surround in an A8 is defo better than Logic7 in an M5.


----------



## W7 PMC

Hannibal said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...?
> 
> 
> 
> Either it's so good he's out driving it, or he's found a lemon and is waiting for Audi Assist....my money's on the former....
> 
> ...And I'll be having a scout around autotrader when I get home too....
> 
> H
> 
> P.S. Which dealer do you use Paul?
Click to expand...

I've always used Preston Audi. If looking at A8's give Shirley Johnson a shout at Preston.


----------



## NUM_TT

[smiley=gossip.gif] I wonder if there will be any photo's.. [smiley=gossip.gif]

PS: How does adaptive cruise control work, does it vary your distance&speed using sensors or do you have to manually adjust your speed.


----------



## W7 PMC

NUM_TT said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif] I wonder if there will be any photo's.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> PS: How does adaptive cruise control work, does it vary your distance&speed using sensors or do you have to manually adjust your speed.


That's basically it. You set the prefered distance for the front Radar & once set the car will hold speed, brake or speed up to the Cruise Speed.

So set to 80MPH you'll cruise at that speed until such time as a car pulls in front of you or you approach slower traffic. If the traffic in-front is doing 80MPH then you just hold a couple of car lengths back at 80MPH, if they slow down then you slow down even to emergency stop if required although i'd not trust a computer to perform an emergency stop. As the traffic in-front speeds up you do the same up to your set cruise speed.

It's a little odd having the car brake electronically & it can brake very hard when required. Must save some fuel & a great device in my mind.


----------



## jampott

Nice in theory, Paul... 

BTW no date for the R8 yet. Might be getting something else to tide me over... *lol* (no, not a TT) - I'm guessing August / September - which coincides with my planned house move too... could be a busy late-summer!


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Nice in theory, Paul...
> 
> BTW no date for the R8 yet. Might be getting something else to tide me over... *lol* (no, not a TT) - I'm guessing August / September - which coincides with my planned house move too... could be a busy late-summer!


You'd be surprised Tim, it's a far more advanced system the Adaptive Cruise than i could have imagined it would be. It aint perfect but it's very safe & sure in the way it reacts.

Defo not to rely on in an emergency but for everday motorway driving it takes away the annoyance of having to keep resuming the cruise & mess about with selected speeds etc.

How come the R8 date is moving?? I heard at the weekend that although the 1st cars were expected in March/April that they will now only be delayed till very late April/early May. Why Aug/Sept?

What you going to get to tide you over?


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice in theory, Paul...
> 
> BTW no date for the R8 yet. Might be getting something else to tide me over... *lol* (no, not a TT) - I'm guessing August / September - which coincides with my planned house move too... could be a busy late-summer!
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised Tim, it's a far more advanced system the Adaptive Cruise than i could have imagined it would be. It aint perfect but it's very safe & sure in the way it reacts.
> 
> Defo not to rely on in an emergency but for everday motorway driving it takes away the annoyance of having to keep resuming the cruise & mess about with selected speeds etc.
> 
> How come the R8 date is moving?? I heard at the weekend that although the 1st cars were expected in March/April that they will now only be delayed till very late April/early May. Why Aug/Sept?
> 
> What you going to get to tide you over?
Click to expand...

They'll be delivering cars "in order", and despite getting my money down some way up the list, I haven't a hope of being close to some people who put money down in 2004/2005! So, considering they can't build them quickly, I'm just taking a realistic guess...

I'm thinking swap the S4 for a Range Rover Sport HSE, then pass that to Lisa when the R8 comes, and maybe get a cheap TT as a 3rd car...  :lol: Currently the depreciation of the RRS is pretty low, so quite nice to take one for a bit and get out again before prices take a hit


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice in theory, Paul...
> 
> BTW no date for the R8 yet. Might be getting something else to tide me over... *lol* (no, not a TT) - I'm guessing August / September - which coincides with my planned house move too... could be a busy late-summer!
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised Tim, it's a far more advanced system the Adaptive Cruise than i could have imagined it would be. It aint perfect but it's very safe & sure in the way it reacts.
> 
> Defo not to rely on in an emergency but for everday motorway driving it takes away the annoyance of having to keep resuming the cruise & mess about with selected speeds etc.
> 
> How come the R8 date is moving?? I heard at the weekend that although the 1st cars were expected in March/April that they will now only be delayed till very late April/early May. Why Aug/Sept?
> 
> What you going to get to tide you over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll be delivering cars "in order", and despite getting my money down some way up the list, I haven't a hope of being close to some people who put money down in 2004/2005! So, considering they can't build them quickly, I'm just taking a realistic guess...
> 
> I'm thinking swap the S4 for a Range Rover Sport HSE, then pass that to Lisa when the R8 comes, and maybe get a cheap TT as a 3rd car...  :lol: Currently the depreciation of the RRS is pretty low, so quite nice to take one for a bit and get out again before prices take a hit
Click to expand...

That's gonna be quite a garage as the RRS is pretty expensive for even an early one. I like them alot but could probably not live with the MPG or size given the miles i do. Why the need for a 3rd car?? just to spread the mileage around etc??. Tha's my worst nightmare paying the extra running costs & insurance as i guess the 3rd car will not attract either Lisa or your NCB, so would be a costly excercise.

TBH though, my thinking currently (could well change :wink: ) is to keep jumping around these A8's for a few years every 6/9mths as they're such excellent value & i reckon i could end up in one of the new S8's within 12-18mths & then when the property investing is sorted/settled to perhaps buy a track/weekend car such as an Exige, as that will still be far cheaper that my 997 Turbo prosepct. I'm kinda over the spending Â£20K+ a year just to own a nice car, as that's a very big chunk of change which is almost all Depreciation & consumables & could be far better spent elsewhere.


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice in theory, Paul...
> 
> BTW no date for the R8 yet. Might be getting something else to tide me over... *lol* (no, not a TT) - I'm guessing August / September - which coincides with my planned house move too... could be a busy late-summer!
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised Tim, it's a far more advanced system the Adaptive Cruise than i could have imagined it would be. It aint perfect but it's very safe & sure in the way it reacts.
> 
> Defo not to rely on in an emergency but for everday motorway driving it takes away the annoyance of having to keep resuming the cruise & mess about with selected speeds etc.
> 
> How come the R8 date is moving?? I heard at the weekend that although the 1st cars were expected in March/April that they will now only be delayed till very late April/early May. Why Aug/Sept?
> 
> What you going to get to tide you over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll be delivering cars "in order", and despite getting my money down some way up the list, I haven't a hope of being close to some people who put money down in 2004/2005! So, considering they can't build them quickly, I'm just taking a realistic guess...
> 
> I'm thinking swap the S4 for a Range Rover Sport HSE, then pass that to Lisa when the R8 comes, and maybe get a cheap TT as a 3rd car...  :lol: Currently the depreciation of the RRS is pretty low, so quite nice to take one for a bit and get out again before prices take a hit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's gonna be quite a garage as the RRS is pretty expensive for even an early one. I like them alot but could probably not live with the MPG or size given the miles i do. Why the need for a 3rd car?? just to spread the mileage around etc??. Tha's my worst nightmare paying the extra running costs & insurance as i guess the 3rd car will not attract either Lisa or your NCB, so would be a costly excercise.
> 
> TBH though, my thinking currently (could well change :wink: ) is to keep jumping around these A8's for a few years every 6/9mths as they're such excellent value & i reckon i could end up in one of the new S8's within 12-18mths & then when the property investing is sorted/settled to perhaps buy a track/weekend car such as an Exige, as that will still be far cheaper that my 997 Turbo prosepct. I'm kinda over the spending Â£20K+ a year just to own a nice car, as that's a very big chunk of change which is almost all Depreciation & consumables & could be far better spent elsewhere.
Click to expand...

I'm plumping either for the 2.7 or more likely a 3.6 V8 diesel, so fuel costs won't bite too much.

They are expensive, but its a LOT of car for the money, and residuals (particularly the as yet unreleased TDV8) are strong, so as an ownership prospect, its quite good.

Lisa and I both have NCB on other policies we can use - particularly her, as her van was insured and now that policy is no longer required.

The 3rd car is just some fun for Lisa. (and me). As you're expecting, I don't think TT prices will drop too steeply, if you buy the right car.


----------



## NaughTTy

Is the A4 cab going/gone then Tim?


----------



## jampott

NaughTTy said:


> Is the A4 cab going/gone then Tim?


Not yet. If I do decide to do something along those lines, Lisa will keep the cab until the RRS is "hers"...

By then, we should be cohabiting, so a nice family car would be good to have anyway


----------



## b3ves

jampott said:


> I'm plumping either for the 2.7 or more likely a 3.6 V8 diesel, so fuel costs won't bite too much.
> 
> They are expensive, but its a LOT of car for the money, and residuals (particularly the as yet unreleased TDV8) are strong, so as an ownership prospect, its quite good.


TDV8 - Â£53K without any extras
R8 - Â£80K

Blimey Tim, if you can afford to shell out for those + a secondhand TT as a runaround, who gives a toss about fuel costs?!


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm plumping either for the 2.7 or more likely a 3.6 V8 diesel, so fuel costs won't bite too much.
> 
> They are expensive, but its a LOT of car for the money, and residuals (particularly the as yet unreleased TDV8) are strong, so as an ownership prospect, its quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> TDV8 - Â£53K without any extras
> R8 - Â£80K
> 
> Blimey Tim, if you can afford to shell out for those + a secondhand TT as a runaround, who gives a toss about fuel costs?!
Click to expand...

Rob,

I reckon the sneaky fecker has won the lottery & kept it very quiet. Either that or he's syphoning some T-Mobile customer payments into his own Bank Account. :lol: :wink:

Tim, that will indeed be a nice garage. Gonna try & call in over the next couple of weeks. When ru & Lisa going to come up for the weekend & enjoy some country life


----------



## jampott

jampott said:


> I liked the A8, but its more "comfortable" than "hooligan" - I was happy to get back into the S4 again.
> 
> Paul, you could have bought my Avant for aroun Â£23k


Just wanted to say "I told you so..."


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the A8, but its more "comfortable" than "hooligan" - I was happy to get back into the S4 again.
> 
> Paul, you could have bought my Avant for aroun Â£23k
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say "I told you so..."
Click to expand...

That's pretty much the reason.

The A8 is a fabulous car but coming from RS6/M5 etc. it's just too tame. Excellent for the motorway run but with Adaptive Cruise the only input from me on a 200mile drive is a few turns of the wheel which is hardly involving. I really don't know what i want & right now it's driving me nuts.

Not sure the RS4 is a good move as their prices could tumble soon & rumours of a new RS6 strengthen every day which when launched would hit the RS4 as that would be the new Audi performance leader. All the rapid RWD cars such as M6/5 etc. are just not that useable on UK roads as you need dry conditions to fully exploit their performance, plus they to suffer harshly from depreciation once they get to 12/18mths old.

Bit of a quandry really & i'm inclined to think i'll stay with the A8 for another few months. Also i'd like to own a single car for say 2yrs, but just can't see that happening until my attitude changes, or someone releases the perfect overall car.


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the A8, but its more "comfortable" than "hooligan" - I was happy to get back into the S4 again.
> 
> Paul, you could have bought my Avant for aroun Â£23k
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say "I told you so..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much the reason.
> 
> The A8 is a fabulous car but coming from RS6/M5 etc. it's just too tame. Excellent for the motorway run but with Adaptive Cruise the only input from me on a 200mile drive is a few turns of the wheel which is hardly involving. I really don't know what i want & right now it's driving me nuts.
> 
> Not sure the RS4 is a good move as their prices could tumble soon & rumours of a new RS6 strengthen every day which when launched would hit the RS4 as that would be the new Audi performance leader. All the rapid RWD cars such as M6/5 etc. are just not that useable on UK roads as you need dry conditions to fully exploit their performance, plus they to suffer harshly from depreciation once they get to 12/18mths old.
> 
> Bit of a quandry really & i'm inclined to think i'll stay with the A8 for another few months. Also i'd like to own a single car for say 2yrs, but just can't see that happening until my attitude changes, or someone releases the perfect overall car.
Click to expand...

I did try and warn you... 

My S4 goes up for sale very shortly... :wink:


----------



## gcp

W7 PMC said:


> Bit of a quandry really & i'm inclined to think i'll stay with the A8 for another few months. Also i'd like to own a single car for say 2yrs.


Is there a book running on either of these ?


----------



## W7 PMC

gcp said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a quandry really & i'm inclined to think i'll stay with the A8 for another few months. Also i'd like to own a single car for say 2yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a book running on either of these ?
Click to expand...

I would not wager more than a Â£1 if their is :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'd put a lot more than that down on you not keeping a car for two years.


----------



## W7 PMC

wallsendmag said:


> I'd put a lot more than that down on you not keeping a car for two years.


Me to :lol:


----------

